# Move from UK to Durban/umhlanga



## RobbyBoy (Mar 20, 2014)

Hello, 

I'm new to this and this is my very first post, so please excuse the multiple and what may seem like basic questions! 

I'm am currently going through the last stages of interview process with a fairly large company based in Durban/Umhlanga which is looking very promising. :fingerscrossed:

I have done some online research and the responses seem to be fairly similar however I wanted to pose questions to the community myself. 

Any advise would be greatly received, I’m 30 and would be moving with my Fiancée who is the same age, here goes: 

- Safety in Umhlanga and any advice on complex's to live and rental agents, links?
- How Tax works for Expats (Believe 34%)? 
- Average car leasing/rental costs per month, links?
- Any positive and negative experiences anyone who has made the move has had?

Many thanks in advance for any responses!


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

I think you are jumping the gun a bit. You will need to get a work permit, which can only be done once you have a firm job offer and can take several months to obtain. New legislation requires that you apply in the UK and you will not be able to travel until you have it.

The safety issues have been discussed to death on various threads on this forum. Safety is VERY different from the UK and security has always to be kept in mind.

You can get an idea of rentals on property24.co.za


----------



## RobbyBoy (Mar 20, 2014)

Thank you for your reply shumifan49. The company I'm am in discussion with arranges all work permits, visa's and flights for me and my fiancée on final negotiation of my package, but thank you again for the advice. 

I also should have mentioned that my accommodation and car will be provided for the first 3 months of my stay. My questions are more in relation to longer term planning after this period. 

Look forward to any further advice anyone can offer around best places/areas to rent, long term car leasing, Tax and good/bad experiences. 

Rob


----------

